# Inverter Overheat



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Bought a 1000watt inverter from Maplins last year. Only used it once and it stopped working. . . with the overheat light coming on a buzzer sounding continuously. I remover the inverter from MH and have stored it in my garage all winter. I reconnected it today but the problem is still there. I contacted Maplins and the person I spoke to told me that the Leisure batteries may be too strong for the inverter. . . surely this cant be the case. . . Is an inverter not designed to work off leisure batteries.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/1000w-dc-12v-to-ac-230v-invertor-224283?tabid=1&criteria=usb&c=so&u=strat15

On the plus side I have contacted Maplins and they have said that they will replace the faulty inverter but does anybody know if the problem was caused by the batteries?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

I run a 3000watt inverter in my van off two 110amp leisure batteries and have never had a problem the fans cut in and out when needed,I also have a 800 watt inverter in my van and the fan runs on that all the time but it is an older model.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you are sure it is an overheat alarm, as opposed to an undervoltage alarm, and have mounted it according to the instructions / ventilation requirements, then get Maplin to exchange it. 

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"Leisure batteries may be too strong for the inverter."
Total bullshine!

Dave above is probably spot on.

C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine just goes off, no buzzer etc, I assume it's just not got enough electrickery to power the Telly.


----------

